
[arch-announce] Phasing out i686 support - okasaki
https://www.archlinux.org/news/phasing-out-i686-support/
======
mcbuilder
I'm going with either Void or Alpine on my 32-bit chips, compiling a Linux
kernel from scratch is a longer term solution.

